# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مناجاة " أسير "

## عادل المرشدي

مناجاة " أسير "

كتبتها على لسان من له حق على اخوانه في تراحمهم وتعاطفهم


آثار رحمتك اللهم قد ظهرت
              لكل خلقك في سهل وفي جبل
وفي ذوات الورى فقر لكم أبدا
           وفيك وصف الغنى عنهم من الأزل
ولم تزل فاعلا ماشئت مقتدرا
        وليس للخلق في التقدير من عمل
ومنك كل الذي نلقاه من نعم
        وسوف نلقاك بوما ما على وجل
ولم أزل شاهدا بالذنب معترفا
          به من المهد حتى منتهى أجلي
وأنت ياحي ياقيوم مطلع
        تستدرج الظالمين اليوم في مهل
لولاك ماكان للاسلام منزلة
    عندي ولاعرفت نفسي هدى الرسل
لكن مننت على من لانجاة له
       إلا بحبلك فاحكم لي على عجل
ارفع عن الظالم الباغي سلامته
          و اشدد عليه بجند منك ياأملي
واجعل زمانا مضى من حزن والدتي
                يمضي عليه بأغلال وفي شلل
واحبسه في جسد غذاه في زمن
             مضي عليها بهم غير مرتحل
واجعل سؤال الذي قد كان يعرفه
       مابال وجهك ياخنزير كالرجل
حتى يرى الذل يغشى كل ناحية
     عليه مثل مقام النمل في السبل
واخسف به خسف جبار لمسلمة
     تبيت ليل حزين القلب مبتهل
واجعل كيوسف قولي عند خاتمتي
             توفني مثلما يلقاك كل ولي

----------


## خشان خشان

لعل (من ) سقطت سهوا في الشطر: مضي عليها بهم  غير مرتحل

مضي عليها بهم من غير مرتحَل = مضى عليْ ها بهمْ منْ غيْ رمُرْ تَ حلي  = 3 3 2 3 2 2 3 1 3

----------


## عادل المرشدي

بارك الله فيك : 
ليست الكلمة هي الضمير ( هم ) ، إنما هي ( همّ ) التي هي اسم مرادفه الغم

----------


## خشان خشان

شكر لك أخي وأستاذي الكريم

وقد غاب عني ذلك فمعذرة.

----------

